
Don't Ignore the Trolls. Feed Them Until They Explode. - ColinWright
http://jezebel.com/dont-ignore-the-trolls-feed-them-until-they-explode-977453815
======
yummyfajitas
The article is ridiculous: _Criado-Perez 's crime? Advocating (successfully)
for Jane Austen to appear on a £10 banknote...Doesn't she know that money is
man-paper!?_

A woman is already on every piece of British currency that I can find in my
pocket.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=british+money&source=lnms&tb...](https://www.google.com/search?q=british+money&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=n9_PUuGYLsrF0QWph4CQDw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1534&bih=793)

~~~
aaren
We don't get to choose whether the queen goes on or not.

~~~
jessaustin
Sure you do; many nations have made that choice. Of course, it might not help
the gender ratio on your currency. The only money I can find with a feminine
picture is a dollar coin with a Native American woman.

------
barry-cotter
It is a pity that the internet is full of assholes and that they send deeply
vile and abusive messages. Even Gawker Media employees don't deserve that kind
of shit.

That said this was very funny.

 _I 'm trying to think of an instance when anonymous women descended, spewing
violent rape or castration threats, upon a man for expressing an opinion as
innocuous as Criado-Perez's. I can think of instances of funny, political,
retaliatory trolling—like when Twitter feminists co-opted the
#INeedMasculismBecause hashtag, or when Rick Perry's Facebook page was deluged
with questions about menses. But those are not examples of aggression, they
are self-defense. They are not analogous to "I will rape you in an alley" or
"Don't leave your phone at home, sweetie." They are reactions to misogyny—the
same brand of misogyny that fuels internet trolling. They are women speaking
to power—the same power structure that empowers and perpetuates anonymous
trolls._

~~~
StavrosK
No true Scotsman? If women trolling is by definition self defense, you won't
find any examples of women trolling, no?

------
michalu
It's a shame such a boring writer is to replace Charles Darwin. I can think of
many women who I would like to see on a banknote other than Jane Austen. Funny
enough one of the 2 abusers is actually a woman.

~~~
j2kun
But in her time Jane Austen's prose was considered assertive and radical,
wasn't it? Just because you think her writing is boring today doesn't make her
any less significant in historical context.

------
broolstoryco
jezebel on HN

~~~
deveac
Could you put your point on HN as well?

~~~
DanBC
It's a shit source for a shit story that attracts a bunch of shits posts from
people who I would describe as utter shits.

There is nothing interesting in this submission. Perhaps so ething mily
interesting wod be how they were caught, or how some company is trying to stop
attacks like that, or etcetc.

But this?

~~~
deveac
_> It's a shit source for a shit story that attracts a bunch of shits posts
from people who I would describe as utter shits._

I came to HN for the tech news, but stayed for the intelligent and insightful
commentary.

